# My Nuvinci MTB/Hybrid Ebike project.



## keithmac (8 Jan 2019)

Hello all, this has been a long time on the boil mainly due to my laziness!.

My old Carrera Vengeance commuter bike has been languishing in the shed and I've been contemplating a homebrew ebike mid drive project for a while.

I chose a Tongsheng TSDZ2 36v 350watt mid drive, I wanted a torque sensing drive (Bafang units were/ are all cadence based or throttle) to make it intuitive to ride, more pedal pressure more go!.

Battery wise I went for a 36v 15ah unit to give it a decent range, reading up more recently it seems the TSDZ2 is a very efficient motor so will be interesting to find out how far it goes on a charge.

I have always liked the idea of a rear hub gear assy with a mid drive, a Nuvinci 360 rear hub setup came up for sale in a pre built wheel at the right price and I snapped it up!.

Fitting wise it all went together relatively easy, the old bottom bracket was a bit of a swine to remove and I took my time setting the Nuvinci up. Had to buy new pedals as well as they were seized into the crank arms..

Just been out for a quick ride round the block and it's got a bit of poke!, the Nuvinci hub seems well matched and "gear" changes are smooth as silk.

Might venture to work on it tomorrow and take the long way home, gears take some getting used to after nearly 3 years of single speed.. 

Few bits left to do but it's useable and needs some proving miles on it!.


----------

